# help with abused pressure pot



## rod (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Im looking for advice
I pick up a used pressure pot/gun and it was abused ( I think it was put away with water left in it ) when I pick up the pot the guy said it was only used to spray waterbase lacquer and was used about 1 1/2 years ago. The out side was nice and clean. and never look at the inside....well it was full of rust. im hoping to sandblast and repaint the top half .the lower end has a plastic liner that i will replace. I only plan only to use it for water base poly.
will i need to replace the hose and gun? the gun looks like its in nice shape, sata rp 1000 k ( i took it all apart and it was clean some what.) the hose still had water left in it.
is there and product i can use to rinse the hose with?

or was this just a bad buy?
thanks for any info/help/ thoughts 
rod


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Depending on what you paid, but the SATA is a real nice gun. Yes, you can sandblast the inside of the pot though you might be better off having it blasted with something less abrasive like shell blasting. Call around to a few businesses and find out who offers it. The hoses may still be good, if they're not....they ain't cheap.
Sounds like a nice set-up, and depending on the needle/cap set-ups you should be able to handle the material.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You should be able to find full liners for the pot, so you may not have to worry about the rust. That is what I would do. I try to clean my out well and use liners and I still have rust in the bottom of mine. Unless you want to spring for the $$$$$$ stainless pots, it seems to be hard to avoid. As long as the gun is good, you should be fine. 

You will know soon if you need new lines. If they are junk, you will get a lot of clogs in the tip I would think when spraying.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Sata is a good gun. I would replace the hoses they are expensive BUT if you use it infrequently Grainger has an air hose and a fluid hose that will work just fine. the air hose is Grainger part# 1ABP6 and the fluid hose is 2Z011. they are both around $28.00 each


----------



## Scottyb12345 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Sata 1000 k brand new*

Does any1 knw were I can sell a brand new sata jet 1000 k in box sealed. Only want £160 that's less than half price many thanks.


----------

